# Starcraft v. Warhammer 40k



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

ok this includes all the races in each universe. talk about epic. GO ELDAR AND PROTOSS! lol


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

40k all the way


----------



## LeeHarvey (Jul 25, 2008)

You know, I've often wondered about the similarities between the Zerg and the Tyranids. Who came first?

Not to mention the obvious rip-off; Space Marines and Space Marines. Hmmmmm.... I wonder if GW and Blizzard ever had a day in court?


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

the marines for starcraft are also called terrans kinda like terra, makes you think dont it?

though I like Warcraft and WoW, and starcraft is a fun game but nowhere close to 40k


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

> You know, I've often wondered about the similarities between the Zerg and the Tyranids. Who came first?


There have always been alien concepts like this. Starship Troopers (the book) is often cited as a source for both.



> Not to mention the obvious rip-off; Space Marines and Space Marines. Hmmmmm.... I wonder if GW and Blizzard ever had a day in court?


Space Marines is probably the least unique name that anyone could come up with. Hmmm....lets see a military right, lets call them Marines, but but lets put them in Space! score!

I dont think WH40K or Starcraft really compare very well because they are so vastly differant. Starcraft is the story of a superior ancient race engineering species and the ramifications it holds on an isolated region of space. WH40K is a tad larger in scope and time frame. Just a teensy bit.




> the marines for starcraft are also called terrans kinda like terra, makes you think dont it?


'Terra' is a name for Earth. So much like we would all be 'Earthlings' we are also all 'Terrans'


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

NoiseMarine said:


> the marines for starcraft are also called terrans kinda like terra, makes you think dont it?


not really since the word Terra is far far far older than 40k


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

NoiseMarine said:


> the marines for starcraft are also called terrans kinda like terra, makes you think dont it?


Yeah! Let's sue Latin teminology!

Likely, they wouldn't be able to sue each other over such a common term (Hence why music lyrics cannot be copyrighted, only entire songs and insturmentals), but Astartes could be.


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

which game came out first? i thought 40k came out first am i wrong?


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Aye Blizzard changed enough just to be safe from prosecution, although its a well known fact about the Warhammer fantasy game that became Warcraft, so anyone that doesn't believe Starcraft is a dig at 40K is kidding themselves.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

starcraft doesnt really have an answer to astartes. i mean sure the average marine in starcraft could easily wipe a gaurdsman off the board, and astartes? eh no. as for protoss they would be a very tough nut to crack, even for the eldar.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

yea, if space marines tayed out, just iggies and, well, whatever Mengsk decided to call his empire would be a pretty fair fight. Protoss could probably go toe-to-toe with the Space Marines.
As for Zerg, well, somthing tells me that the 'Nids are a bit tougher then the Zerg. More big nasties, said big nasties are bigger than the zergs, and the hive mind cant be killed really... the overmind can, has been, and will continue to get killed.

all of the races/factions in both universes going at it would lead to a major clusterfuck, a clear winner would be hard to pick out; but hell, thats 40k for ya


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

yeah i think the protoss would be the ones out of starcraft who would stand a chance of surviving at least. the dark templar warp blades and archons and dark archons would own big time, not to mention carriers, arbiters, zealots, and everything else. the zerg, eh they would end up infesting the imperium like they infested terrans. who knows they might get bigger when face with the tyranids.


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

> Aye Blizzard changed enough just to be safe from prosecution, although its a well known fact about the Warhammer fantasy game that became Warcraft, so anyone that doesn't believe Starcraft is a dig at 40K is kidding themselves.


Well known fact eh? Just which part exactly? You mean how they both have Orcs and Humans? Because, again, these are ideas that are older than WH by far.

And no, no Im not kidding myself. Starcraft is derived from a lot of sci-fi cliches. *Just like WH40K.*


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

starcraft ripped from 40k and 40k ripped from starship troopers. terrans=SM zerg=tyranids and protoss=eldar. cant remember if it was blizzard or GW but someone released a whole article on it somewhere.

those dts and archons would be something interesting in the 40k world.


----------



## Gakmesideways (Aug 16, 2008)

Did Starcraft copy Warhammer 40k?

Read the end of the credits after playing Starcraft. No further proof needed.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Gakmesideways said:


> Did Starcraft copy Warhammer 40k?
> 
> Read the end of the credits after playing Starcraft. No further proof needed.


Aye to be fair I didn't even raise that, but yeah thats the icing on the cake really.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I seem to remember back when Starcraft first came out that it was planned to be a 40k game, but GW pulled out of it and Blizzard took the project on. Blizzard then went about changing just enough not to be sued (pay royalties, whatever) and went on to make a mint out of it.

I may look for proof if I get a chance, but that is why there are so many incidences of "oh, look they ripped off 40k", or so I was told/read at some point ages ago.

In fact I may be wrong but I read somewhere that Andy Chambers (longtime important co-architect of all things GW) works for Blizzard, and was instrumental in a lot of starcraft 'lore'. So it is unsurprising that they borrow from each other occaisionally.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Close Squeek, they where hired to do a Warhammer Fantasy game, thus Warcraft, then after that proved sucessful. Blizz decided to do a space version that just happened to not only look very similar to 40K in design (a key point) but they introduced Aliens that looked like what where the unique Tyranids at the time, had they looked like 'Aliens or the bugs described in Starship troopers' I might have agreed its not based on 40K. Oh course the thing that wraps it all up is the fact GW and Blizz where not getting on at all over the Warcraft issue, and Blizz then throws in the comment about not suing us at the end of Starcraft.

The main thing is the design comparisons, which have little in comparrison with the limited Starship troopers art and in novel descriptions, and much more in common with GW's 40K designs at the time.

Oh and on a side note - I do find it ammusing that the man responsible for a lot of the work for GW Tyranids, is now at Blizz and is currently involved in Starcraft 2.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Ahh, my mistake. It was a long time ago that I half heard it 

It is worth noting that it works both ways though, as GW borrowed the Ravener idea from Blizzard, assuming I haven't got that confused as well, it was out post-SC, and bares an uncanny resemblance to some of the SC stuff.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Quite possibily, but I was refering to the original idea mostly, I think since Warcraft adn Starcraft theres been an ongoing joke between Blizz and GW, although I don't think theres much humour attached.

Raveners could be an example of GW getting some revenge, while Warcraft 3 had the classic 'That Warhammer will cost you 40K' line for example.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

back on topic (clash of two mostly different mythos')

how would the protoss deal with daemons, what would a possesed Templar (either flavor) look/act like, how would Space marines deal with archons.
How would a Seige Tank stack up against a Russ? Vindicare Assassin v.s. Ghost?

c'mon guys, back on topic...


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh fun, lets see... 
Sige tank vs russ
Guardsman: "Col.! Their artilary just took out our leman russ!"
Col.: "Eh, send in a baneblade."

Vindicare vs Ghost
Vindicare: "Where are you?"
Ghost: "Right here" -_Shank!_-
Vindicare: "Oh shi-"
Ghost: "hehe..."
Culexus: "......"
Ghost: "Oh shi-"

Problom with those comparisons is the Imperium just has more available to it than the terans.
I know nothing about Daemons or Protos so...


----------



## Sleedon (Jan 22, 2008)

OK Think about this. A darker version of the Eldar but not crazy like the Dark Eldar. They would more focused on revenge than standard craftworld Eldar. they would have cool stuff like psychers that do the eldar justice(archons) invisible swordsmen(dark templar) and some more darker stuff but not crazy. These would be the guys that would blow up whole solar systems with calculated hatred for the weaklings that stole their empire. They would go to any means to take it back and would have no concerns using anything to further their goals. They are not crazy like the dark eldar but they are not all about self preservation like the craftworld eldar. Eldar players who read this comeon you got to love the idea??


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

Col. Schafer said:


> Oh fun, lets see...
> Sige tank vs russ
> Guardsman: "Col.! Their artilary just took out our leman russ!"
> Col.: "Eh, send in a baneblade."


yeah then they send in a thor



Col. Schafer said:


> Vindicare vs Ghost
> Vindicare: "Where are you?"
> Ghost: "Right here" -_Shank!_-
> Vindicare: "Oh shi-"
> ...


*nuclear launch detected* nuff said

both w40k and starcraft have their own copied ideas, however it sounds much nicer to call them inspirations :3
oh the only thing starship troopers really made up was the whole powered space armour which sint all that hard to think of, heinlen just did it first, the whole alien bug thing...come on... bugs in space isn't all that hard to think of (also alot of the refrences sound like racist comments in disguise), in saying all that i like all three of these things :3


----------



## countchocula86 (Sep 1, 2008)

Ender's Game also had bugs in space  So clearly its been thought up a few times.

Also, some of you mention that Blizz was originally doing the games for GW, do you have any sources? Thats very interesting, Id love to read up about that


----------



## SonOfHorus (Oct 7, 2008)

Personally I prefer 40k over starcraft the graphics are alot better and you can have bigger and bloodier fights :grin:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Goliath: "Goliath online."
Dread: "I have returned"
shots ping off dread armor
Dread rips off Goliath leg and tosses chasis
Dread: "I have come to destroy you."

Protoss Carrier: "We are vigilant."

Dread is destroyed in a hail of photon and plasma fire.


----------



## Dessel_Ordo (Jul 28, 2008)

A group of Zealots is on a planet some daemons took interst in...
comparable sized group of bloodletters show up...
both sides charge...
epicness ensues

@Vilhelm:
now that the hallucination is gone, the real carrier shows up, with some scouts escorting it, and an Arbiter cloaking it.
drones and Scouts strafe the ever-living crap out of whatever ground forces shot it up.

I'm still tryin to figure out if a Terran Marines gaus rifle sucks more than the lasgun, or visa-versa


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

countchocula86 said:


> Also, some of you mention that Blizz was originally doing the games for GW, do you have any sources? Thats very interesting, Id love to read up about that



Sorry to break off topic again guys, just responding to the count quickly.


Anyways, aye tbh that gets a little difficult, the reason I know so much as I've seen this discussion several times over the years, and ages ago, on a forum that sadly no longer exsists called Portent, *may she rest in peace* :cray: this was raised and a guy linked a pic to a games mag of the era (think it was an early Gamesmaster, not sure though) mentioning that GW had turned down an offer by Blizzard to create a Warhammer game they where already deep into production with.
No idea why Blizz didn't go to them first, but yeah for whatever reason GW says no, Blizzard chops and changes a few things and released Warcraft.

Bascially you'll have to take my word on it to a degree, but if you dig around this comes up on occasion, and every so often you will see folks posting that know GW and Blizz had a falling out over the game, Blizzard pressed ahead anyways and Warcraft was born.

I won't be offended if you don't take my word on it btw, but I think I've said all I can on the subject now. Nice talking with you over it. :good:


----------



## Shugotenshi47 (Mar 2, 2008)

surreal-mind said:


> yeah then they send in a thor
> 
> 
> *nuclear launch detected* nuff said
> ...


Just a quick question. How is Starship Troopers racist when the main character is Filipino, and many supporting characters are a variety of races and creeds? Japanese for example are there as well as a few traditionally Jewish names. Also at the time the idea of an army that used powered suit of armor with those capabilities was very forward thinking, remember this book was written in 1959 back when spacemen wore silver jumpsuits and used funny looking rayguns, also remember when the book was printed it was "hot off the press" Heinlein wrote the whole novel in about 6 weeks or so. 

Note: I think that terran marines are just guardsmen with power armor in all seriousness


----------



## surreal-mind (Oct 11, 2008)

i should have worded that better...its not my opinion i have read it in several reviews personaly i dont find it racist :3


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

hhmmm well i doubt the lasguns would have any effect on the terran marines' armor but their guns are like giant Ak's so to speak so who knows! i think they would be more effective against a normal gaurdsmen but not an astartes


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

a terran's gun is just an auto gun. doesnt use gunpowder is all, so it's just as crappy as a lasgun. like Shugotenshi47 said, theyd just probably have power armour and thatd be the only reason theyd be better tech wise at least.

i think archon vs bloodthirster and dark archon vs changer of ways would be some very cool battles.


----------



## Shugotenshi47 (Mar 2, 2008)

If i remember correctly the round fired from the Terran Marine rifle is like a 6mm depleted uranium spike so I would imagine the stats like the old hellgun s 4 ap -


----------



## Kendares (Sep 9, 2008)

no terran dont give their marines flash lights but actual guns :grin: sorry IG players


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Shugotenshi47 said:


> If i remember correctly the round fired from the Terran Marine rifle is like a 6mm depleted uranium spike so I would imagine the stats like the old hellgun s 4 ap -


You think a depleted uranium _spike_ would not have an AP value? Also how sure are you on that 6mm? That is just a hair larger then an M16 round/,22 cal bullet. Regardless that would probably have an AP 4, maybe even 3, DU is nasty stuff.


----------



## SonOfHorus (Oct 7, 2008)

I think if there were enough Dark Archons then Protoss would kill every race cause they could take control of everything :grin: but of course they would only have a few but wat if they took control of the emperor and a chaos god?


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> You think a depleted uranium _spike_ would not have an AP value? Also how sure are you on that 6mm? That is just a hair larger then an M16 round/,22 cal bullet. Regardless that would probably have an AP 4, maybe even 3, DU is nasty stuff.


The normal bolter rounds use another depleted radioactive isotope round that gives them AP 4. I'd guess it would be an AP 4, 3 might be pushing it as we have no referance to how reactive the isotope is.


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

I would like to resurrect this thread, the only difference being sc2 vs the current units. 4 years is a long time. Things have changed. So?

The obvious ones:

Terran vs Imperials
Imperials have way more resources, but if you count out SMs I think the terrans would stand a decent chance. Thors, tanks, banshees... they kill shit. Medivacs are pretty useful as well. Imagine a stormraven with a healing beam! Da fuk? Or one that can land and be a mini-dreadnought. The one thing I think that the imperials have over the terrans is close combat. Terrans have pretty much no CC ability, though I admit that hellions would be nice. Mini-Baals that are even faster? Yes please.

Zerg vs Nids
I think that nids have a clear advantage as they 1) done run out of gaunts (lings) ever, whereas zerg does. 2) their creatures are bigger, badder, and more baddass. 3) there is no struggle over leadership. However, zerg has some advantages too. a) they have better abilities: Infestors? Yes please! Broodlords too beat the shit outa e'r thing. b) they have kerrigan. She is a boss. Imagine a female human-librarian-carnifex-stripper-ball of death. She is even more baddass. c) Air. they have such baddass air forces! Seriously! Broodlords, mutas... its just all around great.

Protoss vs Eldar
I think that Protoss are the clear winners here. They are much tougher (Eldar are about as tough as guardsman, but Toss are much tougher than marines), possibly (or probably) even to SM standards. They have awesome psionic abilities (blink, charge) that dont even use the warp. They have high templar which pretty much murder any psychic/psionic users instantly have can frickin summon ligthening! Archons would be difficult to deal with, as would DTs. Also, air. They have the coolest air units. Ever. What does Eldar have in their favor? The Avatar, better transports, long-range fire power, and everyone has guns.

I think, overall, 40k is much more combat-centric than SC is. Except in the case of Zealots and Lings, most SC units shoot stuff. Actually, all do. In 40k, all can do both. So, terminators are like super-zealots with guns (or sometimes not). guardsmen are like marines with worse guns but combat potential.

Feel free to disagree. just wanted to get this started up again.


----------



## Cowbellicus (Apr 10, 2012)

Yay! Necro. I think in a true no-holds barred contest, any race in the 40k universe stomps any race in the SC2 universe - simply because of matters of scale. The _big_ wars in the Starcraft universe are hilariously insignificant from the 40k perspective.

If you flip through the info out there, it's a pretty safe assumption that each of the 3 races controls maybe 20 to 30 planets tops. That alone pretty much disqualifies them from being any sort of threat. If you go with the "master of a million worlds" metric, I don't even think the Imperium _notice_s when one of them attacks. Whatever crappy 11ty Billionth Founding marines are in the subsector would quietly mop things up without much fuss; and maybe a few centuries later word of the conflict finally filters through an Administratum planet and arrives on Terra. "Incursion contained. Losses minimal : 15 Adeptus Astartes. 3 Leman Russ tanks. 87,000,000 guardsmen."

You might be able to argue that the Eldar could have problems because of their reduced numbers. But I'm not enough of an Eldar expert to gauge their magnitude.


----------



## maddermax (May 12, 2008)

Jeeze, a 4 year necro for a Starcraft vs 40k Thread? I'm pretty sure there have been a few over the last few years  Ah well, I'll post the standard reply.









In the future though, just start a new thread, put a link back to this thread, and start a new conversation. Otherwise, it just gets confusing, as people reply to 4 year old posts from earlier in the thread.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

first i know that i am replying to an age old post, but hay 



Wusword77 said:


> The normal bolter rounds use another depleted radioactive isotope round that gives them AP 4. I'd guess it would be an AP 4, 3 might be pushing it as we have no referance to how reactive the isotope is.


this isnt what gives them their penetrating power though also, they dont have any radioactive substances in them , 

their penetrating power comes from the fact that they are rocket propelled and tipped by the strongest material in the galaxy :shok:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

What would it matter even if it did? Depleted uranium is about as radioactive as your cellphone, so I assume whatever magical metal bolter rounds use is also about as radioactively dangerous as a long chat with the folks.


----------

